
Compiling JavaScript to WASM or ASM.JS with NectarJS and Running It with Node.js - seraum
http://blog.seraum.com/compiling-javascript-to-webassembly-wasm-or-asm-js-with-nectarjs
======
danjoc
>No need to obfuscation

Suddenly, the web is no longer open to inspection. I was so eager to see any
language other than JS on the web, I didn't realize what wasm really meant
until just now. I know where this is going.

~~~
TomMarius
While I know it's nice that you could open the source and explore, I don't see
how people could value it above all the upsides WebAssembly is bringing us.

~~~
danjoc
Can't link resources. Can't spider it. It's going to look like native app
silos. Truly, Flash 2.0. As long as wasm has no GC, and JS requires GC, I'm
not sure how well this will work though.

